# Checking in with an update........



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi folks.....it's been a while since I've posted but you old timers will remember my story. In the last two days.......my 25th anniversary occurred, I sent my finalized, signed divorce papers in, I am leaving for airline captain school next week, and I have a great relationship with a nice lady which has thrived in the last 5 months. I will never forget the people on this site that have offered their advice and unconditional support since I first logged on in desperation last November. My advice to others who are reading this now is hang in there, have faith, talk to God, know that things will get better for you. I promise you......you can survive this but you must go through the pain BUT you MUST seek as much support from as many sources as you can unless you are totally super strong and totally independent. I was/am not so I needed help. Once you heal.......please remember to pass it on to help others. I will check in from time to time to see how you are doing. Peace, D


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

```

```



Betrayedone said:


> Hi folks.....it's been a while since I've posted but you old timers will remember my story. In the last two days.......my 25th anniversary occurred, I sent my finalized, signed divorce papers in, I am leaving for airline captain school next week, and I have a great relationship with a nice lady which has thrived in the last 5 months. I will never forget the people on this site that have offered their advice and unconditional support since I first logged on in desperation last November. My advice to others who are reading this now is hang in there, have faith, talk to God, know that things will get better for you. I promise you......you can survive this but you must go through the pain BUT you MUST seek as much support from as many sources as you can unless you are totally super strong and totally independent. I was/am not so I needed help. Once you heal.......please remember to pass it on to help others. I will check in from time to time to see how you are doing. Peace, D


Best wishes on your new endeavor.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Are you willing to share a "mile high" club story?

Nice to see you thriving,
Stretch


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Great news!! Thanks for the update... always good to hear an uplifting ending. Now, on to new beginnings, right? 

And I totally agree with your philosophy... accept the help, then "pass it forward."


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Betrayedone, welcome to the left seat!

When you're an FO and you look to the left you see the Captain. When you're the Captain and you look to the left you see your reflection in the side window.


----------

